# 100 CS Quattro.... is this worth it??



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I found a 1992 100CS quattro in the local paper w/ 167k on it...the guys says its in good condition...but I was wondering how the transmissions hold up becuase this is an automatic and I dont have much experience w/ audi's or w/ automatics.... any advice??...says it's loaded and sounds like a good deal as long as I dont need to do any tranny work....
Thanks


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 100 CS Quattro.... is this worth it?? (khuygie88)*

Automatic quattros? I believe the first time that was available (besides the Audi V8) was when the A4s came out, pretty damn sure a 92 100CS wouldn't come with automatic AND quattro, prbably just automatic FWD.
Later
LB


----------



## gidrew (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: 100 CS Quattro.... is this worth it?? (Senna4Life)*

nope, 1992 was the first year of the Automatic transmission quattro. Becareful, i dont know much about them, but i know the older auto trannys suck. Do yourself a favor and just keep looking for a manual quattro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vintage911 (Nov 8, 2004)

Boy are you guys wrong! I have a 92 100CS Quattro with an automatic. Great car with 276,000 miles. I just had the tranny rebuilt to the tune of $2,000 about 1500 miles ago. I would do that again if necessary. Best all around car I have owned. Also have a GTi, 911 and an Explorer Sport Trak.


----------

